# Audi 100,200 or V8?



## zpmada (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi,
I currently have a 1986 Porsche 944 but I am looking for a beater. I would like a large car, something that is safe because I do alot of interstate driving. I am considering Volvo 240s, 740s, 850s. I am also looking at Audi 100s, 200s, and the V8. Maybe even looking at a few Mercedes Benz models but these might be more problematic and expensive to maintain than an Audi. I would like to spend around $2000-$3000 for something to keep on campus. I just need something to go to the food store, and occasionally visit my parents around 45 minutes away. I will be doing all interstate driving. I really like the Audi V8, but how reliable are these? How much of a pain are they to repair, and does the engine need to come out? Are they just like Porsche 928 as far as reliability, complexity, cost of upkeep and room for repairs? Would it be more wise to look at Audi 100s? I heard they have the same chassis as the V8, so they should be just as safe, but have smaller engines that might be easier to work on. I could probably get a more reliable Volvo for my money, but I'd really like an Audi with Quattro. I live in New Jersey and would like go snowboarding in the mountains during snow storms.
Thanks for your time and suggestions


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

i have owned a 200 and a v8 i like them both now if you want a stick go with the 200 as to they rarely made the v8 with a standard if you want more of a luxury car and automatic then go with the v8 we i sold my 200







i wish i had it back but thats ok cause we are getting another v8 next month. for what it sounds like you want i see you going with a v8 and no they are not hard to work on as long as you know what you are doing. our 200 was a tq it was pulling 23 lbs of boost of course it was modified and i wanted something bigger to drive and like i said earlier i want the 200 back cause i miss it and i'm begining not to like my van. but thats ok cause now we will have 2 v8 and the van can sit for the winter.


----------

